# more barber bottles



## WSP (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm new here, so if I should be in another forum, let me know!
 Cool site!


----------



## diggerjeff (Oct 4, 2006)

those are very nice barber bottles!! and welcome to the forum!!! i have not seen a lot of this type bottle on this forum, but now we have a real collector!!! your bottles are beautiful and i am very interested in seeing all that you have. you might be our new expert!!! love the salt shaker also! please post more pics of your bottles.


----------



## annie44 (Oct 4, 2006)

They're gorgeous - thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 5, 2006)

That diamond quilted yellow opalescent is awesome!!! First time I've ever seen yellow opalescent.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 5, 2006)

I think it's yellow opalescent...is it?  More like yellow satin glass I guess and that makes it even better in my book!


----------



## WSP (Oct 5, 2006)

Correct, that one isn't opalescent or is it?.....good eye! I refer to the yellow one as satin MOP (mother of pearl) , type of air trapped glass. Is the inner lattice design opalescent? I'm not sure. Good point of research to get my terms down correctly. I've seen very few of these in barber bottles, of any color. Thanks! 
     I'm enjoying this site very much & can't believe all the cool bottles. What  great info there is on here.  It's been a while since I've dug any, but I'm feeling inspired.
      I went to the Wilmington (NC) bottle club meeting last night & saw some nice bottles & jugs that had been pulled out of the Cape Fear recently.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 5, 2006)

how about we call it diamond quilted "yellow opalescent satin glass", for lack of a better term. What ever you call it you have to include fantastic along with it!


----------



## madman (Oct 11, 2006)

very very nice thanks for sharing  beautiful!!!! mike


----------

